# Weed Eater BC24W Issues



## tripower66 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a Weed Eater BC24W. The Weed Eater starts right up, when pulling on the trigger the engine fires right up but the cutting head barely turns (but it does turn). What could be the issue here and is it a reasonable fix?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the drive cable at both ends. Make sure it's not rounded out and that it is fully engaged in the drive and driven ends.


----------



## zurk20 (Oct 16, 2008)

cable could be broke, if it has a clutch could be in there.


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

Broken or worn drive cable


----------



## tripower66 (Apr 1, 2008)

Is this a difficult fix? I could see worn but if it was broke how could the head still turn slowly?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There should be a clamping bolt on the gear box on the lower end of the shaft. If you loosen it, you should be able to pull the gear box off. You can then pull out the flexible drive cable and have a look at it. If the either end is rounded off, it can slip and the head may turn, but will slip and not spin up to speed. This is also a possibility if one end of the outer shaft is not fully engaged and the cable is slipping out of the drive.

If the drive shaft is the issue, it's not a difficult repair.


----------



## tripower66 (Apr 1, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> There should be a clamping bolt on the gear box on the lower end of the shaft. If you loosen it, you should be able to pull the gear box off. You can then pull out the flexible drive cable and have a look at it. If the either end is rounded off, it can slip and the head may turn, but will slip and not spin up to speed. This is also a possibility if one end of the outer shaft is not fully engaged and the cable is slipping out of the drive.
> 
> If the drive shaft is the issue, it's not a difficult repair.


Thanks. What is a good online source for purchasing a new drive cable?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There are (2) different drive cables for your model trimmer. You need to look at the illustration and determine which one you need.
Either the 530094585 or the 530095795

There are many online sources for parts, or your local lawn mower shop can probably order one for you as well.

google poulan weedeater parts, or just google the part numbers. They are also available from Sears Parts Direct.


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

Your talking about 33.00 to 35.00 plus S&H, we carry them, Jacks small engine, Sheldin Hill and like 30year tech points out...from you local small engine shops in the area.


----------



## tripower66 (Apr 1, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> There are (2) different drive cables for your model trimmer. You need to look at the illustration and determine which one you need.
> Either the 530094585 or the 530095795
> 
> There are many online sources for parts, or your local lawn mower shop can probably order one for you as well.
> ...


Thanks. One last question. How do I get this trimmer head off?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The trimmer head should unscrew from the gearbox. It is likely left hand threads, and if so will come off in a clockwise direction. The trimmer head does not need to be removed in order to remove the gear box.


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

there may and should be 2 screws holding the gearbox on. one is a crimp type and is under the shaft when holding the trimmer correctly the other should be on the right side and is a "lock" type.. in it screws through the gear box housing there and into a hole on the shaft. loosen the crimp screw a good bit then unscrew the lock one. while it does not need to come all the way out it might be better so you dont lose it. 

one of those shafts goes for around the $16 while the other is around $36. 

and i have seen a broken flexshaft twist a trimmer head slightly.


----------



## tripower66 (Apr 1, 2008)

OK, I bought a new shaft and I got it in there (very straight forward). I cranked up the unit and at first it seemed to roll well and then the head slowed down (full throttle). When I tilted the head up toward the sky it started going faster and when I tilted it down toward the grown it went slower. So something is not engaging properly. I also feel that it needs lubrication how is this done and with what type of lube? Oh, one more thing. The old shaft looked slightly rounded off (more on one end than the other) but not enough IMHO to cause this issue.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most likely the shaft end is not fully inserted into the power head of the trimmer. Loosen the clamping screw and fully seat the shaft into the engine.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

Something else to check: since the gearbox locks with screws to the shaft, if those screws through the shaft & into the gearbox were tight & not wallowed out, then more than likely, the shaft in the gearbox and/or bearings are worn out. 

The fact that you can change positions & the head engages bears this out. It wouldn't be the first time i've seen this. 

Take the head & guard off, then pull the gearbox out as a unit. clean out anly old grass, trimmer line & anything else wrapped around the shaft at the bearing (wide part) then slide the shaft in & out in the bearing, it won't come out, but you shouldn't have more than 1/16" movement. i had an old Stihl FS40 with nearly 5/32" of travel yesterday in my shop...

--Lucky


----------



## tripower66 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Choke Issue*

I got the drive-shaft issue taken care of but now I am having an issue with the Weedeater where I cannot pull off the choke. It starts fine and runs fine but even when I allow it to warm up and try to move off the choke it starts to die. I noticed 3 tuning screws marked: L T H

What are these markings, and can they be adjusted to assist in fixing this choke issue?


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

What's the model no. of this unit?


----------



## tripower66 (Apr 1, 2008)

glenjudy said:


> What's the model no. of this unit?


Look at the thread title.....


----------

